# Ethernettreiber für ein Asus P5Q

## vertrip

Leider scheint es im aktuellen Kernel keinen Treiber für den Ethernetchip auf diesem Board geben. 

Ich hab zwar diesen Artikel gefunden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-701963-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-p5q.html

Dort wurde zwar ein Treiber geschrieben, nur hat der sich in einen 404 Fehler verwandelt. Hab bis jetzt auch nichts vom Schreiber gehört. Deshalb schreib ich mal mein Problem hier rein. 

Vielleicht kennt hier ja jemand die Lösung meines Problems.

----------

## Anarcho

Vielleicht bin ich ja blind, aber ich sehe dort keinen 404 ... Bei mir gehen alle Links.

----------

## Martux

Willkommen im Forum   :Laughing: 

Also ich habe das Board auch. Mit dem 2.6.25er Kernel habe ich die NIC nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben steht brauchst Du einen externen Treiber oder mußt warten bis der Kernel das Ding unterstützt (wohl ab 2.6.27, also bald).

Gruß, Marcus

PS: Auf der Asus-Seite habe ich natürlich keinen Treiber gefunden, vielleicht findest Du was auf der HP von Attansic?!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Martux wrote:*   

> [...]mußt warten bis der Kernel das Ding unterstützt (wohl ab 2.6.27, also bald).

 

Klingt nach einer Neuauflage von TING  :Wink: 

----------

## vertrip

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Vielleicht bin ich ja blind, aber ich sehe dort keinen 404 ... Bei mir gehen alle Links.

 

Nein, bist Du nicht. Er hat das nochmals online gestellt, deshalb ist dort keiner mehr. Wobei der Treiber von 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5456722&postcount=19 auch gehen würde.

Anscheinend ging das auch schon bei meinem ersten Versuch, nur irgendwie wird die Schnittstelle als eth2 erkannt, nicht als eth0. Ein ifconfig hat dann mein Problem gelöst. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was dann eth0 ist, aber Hauptsache ist, dass es funktioniert.  :Smile: 

PS.:Ach ja, ich hab atl1e.7 und atl1e.7.gz aus L1e_Lan raus in LinuxDriver kopiert und dann wie im Howto  make und make install mit KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 durchgeführt. Ohne das Kopieren bricht der beim installieren ab, da er die nicht finden kann. Kann sein, dass die beim Treiber von asus.com schon dort liegen. Und dann noch Teil 3, 4 und 6 überspringen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Die Namensgebung wird neuerdings von UDEV mitgestaltet. Sollte es tatsächlich kein eth0 geben liegt es daran.

Lösch (oder besser verschiebe) mal die Datei "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" und versuch dann einen neustart.

----------

## vertrip

Jetzt funktioniert es. Jetzt ist mir auch eingefallen, was eth0 ist. Das war die Schnittstelle meines alten Boards.  :Wink: 

----------

